# The NC42 vs. NC45 Challenge (Pic Heavy)



## elongreach (Apr 12, 2009)

Okay, I say I was going to do this a while ago, but due to camera connection issues it took a little longer than normal. I respect my specktra friends opinions and really would like some more input on my Foundation/Powder conundrum. Before this whole debacle I was perfectly happy with some tinted moisturizer and loose Bobbi Brown powder. Oh how things change.

First, I have taken the dreaded naked face photo. I believe this is post washing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Ok, we've gotten our scare for the day. Let's move on. NC45 and medium deep is what I have been using since Feb 08. I want to show you a couple of pics with variations of the foundation on me because lighting is everything.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This pic is my first day with NC45 Satinfinish/Medium Deep. It was done my a MAC MA.
This one right here, not the one on top.





And Lastly...






I could probably NC45 you all out, but I'm trying to do a snapshot of the past year. Now remind you all these pics are pregoing out, so everything looks fantastic of course. I'm not one for taking a lot of aftershot pics.


Ok, so now some pics of the NC42 foundation.


























Ok, I think I pictured you all out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On some of the newest pictures (like the last 2) I do see some ashyness on my chin, but I personally think my forehead looks right. I sorta feel like a ghost with the flash of my camera. The nonflash pics look better. And people say they can't tell a difference when I go out. 

So maybe I need to start using different stuff in different areas. Plus, I'm going to get a sample of Bobbi Brown foundation like dominichulinda. I've tried it before and I think it looks ok. So there is your evidence, shall we begin our debate?

Bobbi Brown Pic:


----------



## EllD (Apr 12, 2009)

The first one, the 45, looks much more natural.


----------



## Ziya (Apr 12, 2009)

I would say NC 45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard foundation should match your jawline the best....lol I have slightly darker temples too! Try dusting some matte bronzer or dark blot powder on your hairline to help your foundie blend....HTH


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 12, 2009)

NC45 is clearly a better match for you. Your skin seems to have much more of a naturally warm glow with 45 than you did in 42.


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 12, 2009)

The NC45 is a better match for you. It looks pretty natural and yep ^ its does give a warm glow.

The 42 leaves you with a slight white cast and makes your skin look kinda dull when its clearly not.

& the bobbi brown pic looks very natural. doesnt look like you have anything on!

=)


----------



## elongreach (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, I really had decided before I put up these pics that NC45 is probably a better match.  But like I said I oxidize terribly.  So maybe it's either my foundation or my powder.  I've been using satinfinish because I like its light coverage with my 187.  And of course the medium deep natural.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should try?

I'm going to the mall tomorrow to return the Medium Dark Powder I bought.  Do you think they would exchange my studio sculpt NC42 with and NC45 without the box?


----------



## MAHALO (Apr 12, 2009)

It's unanimous ... NC45 is a better match for you than NC42. The Bobbi Brown looks good too.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 12, 2009)

Deffintely the NC45 it matches perfectly to your neck in the frst picture.  If you MSF oxidises then try sculpt or even select.  They will feel light on your skin but give good coverage.  Otherwise get a sample of NC43 or NC44.5 and give them a whirl... 

MAC will exchange if you have the receipt to show proof of purchase. I dont think they will refund you, however.


----------



## elongreach (Apr 12, 2009)

I got my Studio Sculpt from Nordstrom, so I'm pretty sure I won't have a problem, but I just wanted to verify.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 12, 2009)

hmm when I use my satinfinish I don't apply a powder over it so I'm not really sure...maybe try the new transparent powder(?) over the NC 45?...the NC 42 I see a tiny bit of off-ness around the jaw line...which can be easily corrected with contouring around your jaw area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only if the problem is just the jaw line area (not sure if the flash is messing up the image since satinfinish do contain spf).   If your sticking w/ the NC 45 ..try using 2 dots of he product ..and w/ your 187 ..take the very tips and get some on it like gently coat each tip w/ product and start in (cheeks) and tap it out to the ear ..working side to side until you get to your jawline


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 12, 2009)

The Bobbi Brown looks really good by the way.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 13, 2009)

what color in bobbi brown did you get again(looks great!!)? yes it does look good ..I havent gotten my full size bottle...but def. getting it


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 13, 2009)

The NC45 looks perfect...I love the BB as well...I wear Golden in BB and I love it...I find it stays pretty true to color


----------



## elongreach (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_what color in bobbi brown did you get again(looks great!!)? yes it does look good ..I havent gotten my full size bottle...but def. getting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it was honey.  I have the face chart around here somewhere.  If I find it, I'll scan it in.  I'm going to get a sample of both honey and golden to make an informed decision.  I think the lights in the store are terrible and I'm so gullible to buy it without thinking.  I have to take pics with the flash to see if it can pass the test.  If my face can look good with the flash on, then it's probably the right color.

The more and more I look at those pics, I definitely see ghostly features.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But that's ok.  I'm taking my NC42 Studio Sculpt back to Nordies and getting my good old fashioned NC45.


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 13, 2009)

I wear honey in BB too and NC45 is too dark for me and NC42 too light. Unfortunately the counter I go to doesn't have NC43. NW35 is all right though.


----------



## elongreach (Apr 13, 2009)

NW35 is a little too orange for me.  I used to use it as concealor.  But the one good thing about that ditzy MA that gave me NC42 is that I prefer NW30 for my concealor.

So I returned my NC42 Studio Sculpt for NC45 and the MA was like 'I wonder why they would have sold you this.  I would have given you NC45'.  So I've confirmed my shade.  I also got a sample of Honey and Golden BB liquid to try out.  I'm going to swatch them tomorrow.  The BB MA a couple years ago used the cream compact in the picture above.  So I'm trying the liquid to match the color and then buying the cream compact.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm a little late to this thread but I have to agree with everyone else who voted for NC45.  You absolutely beautiful in that shade!


----------



## elongreach (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, after being quite lazy for the last few days, I have completed my swatches. In the first picture is all the NC45 I own, INCLUDING the old discontinued Hyper Real (my first foundation... I was naive). The second pic is a sample of Bobbi Brown's color that we were trying to decide between. For me, it seems like Golden is the best color. The foundation the MA used on my face for that makeover is the cream compact. So once I do a full face with the golden liquid, then I will make a decision if I want to invest 42 bucks on this cream compact.











I really like the returned Studio Sculpt in NC45 by the way.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 17, 2009)

^ yeah I'm going to have to mix the honey and the golden together during the summer time when I get "extra tanned" (since I'm already naturally tan lol), because I'm currently using the BB foundation in "honey".


----------



## MAHALO (Apr 18, 2009)

BB Golden looks very similar to MAC NC45 in Satin Finish. Thanks for the pictures. You saved me a trip to Nordstrom for samples. Now I know that I need to get GOLDEN. I purchased WARM ALMOND but the color is too rich for me.  I'll probably mix GOLDEN and Warm Almond as the summer progresses.


----------



## MissCrystal (Apr 19, 2009)

i like the NC45 it gives more coverage and a flawless finish


----------



## MAHALO (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_BB Golden looks very similar to MAC NC45 in Satin Finish. Thanks for the pictures. You saved me a trip to Nordstrom for samples. Now I know that I need to get GOLDEN. I purchased WARM ALMOND but the color is too rich for me. I'll probably mix GOLDEN and Warm Almond as the summer progresses._

 
Thanks to the swatches, I purchaed BB moisture rich in GOLDEN. It's perfect! I find it just a tiny bit darker than MAC NC45 satin finish. That's perfect for me because I've been in the sun a lot and NC45 was a bit off.


----------



## elongreach (Apr 23, 2009)

Yea, I haven't tried it out yet.  I wasn't thinking 2 days ago when I wore makeup to try it out.  So I guess I'll have to wait until the next time to try it out.  But I'm pretty sure Golden is the right color.  I know honey is kinda light for me.  Otherwise I would have to combine colors.  And I'm really not for combining stuff because it cost more.


----------



## MAHALO (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Yea, I haven't tried it out yet. I wasn't thinking 2 days ago when I wore makeup to try it out. So I guess I'll have to wait until the next time to try it out. But I'm pretty sure Golden is the right color. I know honey is kinda light for me. Otherwise I would have to combine colors. And I'm really not for combining stuff because it cost more._

 
Based on your photos, I'd say that you are lighter than I am. So Golden may be just a little too dark for you. I hope that you don't have to mix to get the right color.


----------



## boujoischic (May 20, 2009)

I went to BB after the Mac NC45 pissed me off by oxidizing and turning orange after i wear it for a few hours. In the summer I am golden in BB also this winter though I tried the Mac studio fix in C6 I think Im C8 in the summer and that doesnt turn orange but your post has me wanting to go back to BB again.


----------



## elongreach (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boujoischic* 

 
_I went to BB after the Mac NC45 pissed me off by oxidizing and turning orange after i wear it for a few hours. In the summer I am golden in BB also this winter though I tried the Mac studio fix in C6 I think Im C8 in the summer and that doesnt turn orange but your post has me wanting to go back to BB again._

 
That's what was happening with me, but I've been trying new combos.  I think the MSF was a little overkill for me.  I only put on a little now.  Then of course blot when needed.  Also, Studio Sculpt is a way better foundation for me.  It is really natural and doesn't get as greasy as Satinfinish.  I just refuse to use Studio Fix because I think it makes me look cakey.

I think it's just something everyone has to work with.  When I get some disposable income (HAH) I'm going to pick up the cream foundation in Golden that was used in the BB pic.


----------



## elongreach (May 20, 2009)

one thing I will say about those NC42 pics up top is that I'm mad.  I looked hot with that blue eyeshadow, but I can't use any of those pics because I look mad washed out.


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Okay, I say I was going to do this a while ago, but due to camera connection issues it took a little longer than normal. I respect my specktra friends opinions and really would like some more input on my Foundation/Powder conundrum. Before this whole debacle I was perfectly happy with some tinted moisturizer and loose Bobbi Brown powder. Oh how things change.

First, I have taken the dreaded naked face photo. I believe this is post washing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Ok, we've gotten our scare for the day. Let's move on. NC45 and medium deep is what I have been using since Feb 08. I want to show you a couple of pics with variations of the foundation on me because lighting is everything.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This pic is my first day with NC45 Satinfinish/Medium Deep. It was done my a MAC MA.
This one right here, not the one on top.





And Lastly...






I could probably NC45 you all out, but I'm trying to do a snapshot of the past year. Now remind you all these pics are pregoing out, so everything looks fantastic of course. I'm not one for taking a lot of aftershot pics.


Ok, so now some pics of the NC42 foundation.


























Ok, I think I pictured you all out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On some of the newest pictures (like the last 2) I do see some ashyness on my chin, but I personally think my forehead looks right. I sorta feel like a ghost with the flash of my camera. The nonflash pics look better. And people say they can't tell a difference when I go out. 

So maybe I need to start using different stuff in different areas. Plus, I'm going to get a sample of Bobbi Brown foundation like dominichulinda. I've tried it before and I think it looks ok. So there is your evidence, shall we begin our debate?

Bobbi Brown Pic:




_

 


You have a very healthy glow with the 45 and the 42 is too light. I would do what someone else said which is sample some NC44 and try it.


----------



## MAHALO (Jul 5, 2009)

It's Summer! I'm using two different foundations to get the look that I want. I love BB Oil Free Golden but it's too light now for the perimeter of my face. So I'm using a very light application of BrownSkinBeauty's oil free Tawny with BB Oil Free Golden in the center of my face. Applied with MAC 187 ... I'm loving the look ... for now. I can also use MAC SPF NW43 on the perimeter with BB GOLDEN in the center. It's expensive to use two different foundations/colors ... but the effect is worth it.

I know that this is a post for MAC NC42/NC45 but I shared this info because I think it may be relevant to lighter skintones too. The point is that you may need two foundations not mixed but applied to different areas of your face and well blended.


----------



## BionicWoman (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettytrini1913* 

 
_You have a very healthy glow with the 45 and the 42 is too light. I would do what someone else said which is sample some NC44 and try it._

 

Have you tried NC44 yet?? Because I think NC45 is just a tad too dark on you even though it looks better than the NC42. 

I'm an NC44 which tends to be rare, so I can spot them anywhere. I'm also Golden in the Bobbi Brown Foundation. I always have a hard time finding a foundation that has an equal balance of Yellow/Red undertones, so I stick with brands like MAC, BB,etc. I can't even find a match in NARS which I Love!

I'm an NC44 in all MAC formulas, except I'm NC43 in Studio Fix Powder and NC45 in Studio Fix Fluid. Plus my skin is Oily, so my Foundation almost always oxidizes.

My guess is that you're an NC44 or possibly NC43. Unless you get darker in the summer, then I would go with the NC45 for you.


----------



## mysticalme85 (Oct 26, 2013)

Between the NC42 and NC45, the latter looks more natural on you.. NC42 looks a tad light and ashy in certain areas of the face.


----------

